
Engineer invents Switch peripheral for one-handed gamers - robin_reala
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-08-16-engineer-invents-switch-controller-peripheral-for-one-handed-gamers
======
CM30
Seems like a nice idea. It's simple sure, but in this case simple works fine
and more people are able to play Nintendo Switch games as a result.

